# Antispam.de Glosse: Liebe spammer (24) ...



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

Antispam.de Glosse: Liebe spammer (24) ... - Antispam e. V.

Amüsant zu lesen


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Antispam.de Glosse: Liebe spammer (24) ...*

Die Glosse zeigt sehr deutlich das Dilemma, in dem die Spammer stecken. Wir wissen sehr gut aus der Lektüre in Spammerforen, dass Spammer nichts so sehr hassen, wie die Spamfilter. Denn es ist gerade auch bei unerfahrenen Internetnutzern i.d.R. so, dass Mails, die einmal im Spamordner gelandet sind, kaum noch geöffnet und gelesen werden. Damit wird auch nicht der Link geklickt und keine Schniedelpillen, chinesische nachgemachte Rolexuhren oder sonstwas bestellt. Die Spamfilter kosten die Spammer enorme Umsätze. 
Man sieht aber auch, wie einfallslos die Spammer darin z.T. sind, wenn es darum geht, Methoden zu entwickeln, wie man an den Spamfiltern vorbeikommt. Besonders die 419-Nigerianer machen immer wieder die gleichen taktischen Fehler: Großschreibung, Rufzeichen im Betreff etc., da beißt jeder Spamfilter sofort zu. Aber auch durch das holprige Deutsch versauen sie sich einige Chancen, bei unerfahrenen deutschen Webnutzern zu landen. Das schreckt viele ab.


----------



## drboe (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Antispam.de Glosse: Liebe spammer (24) ...*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ... Die Spamfilter kosten die Spammer enorme Umsätze.
> Man sieht aber auch, wie einfallslos die Spammer darin z.T. sind, wenn es darum geht, Methoden zu entwickeln, wie man an den Spamfiltern vorbeikommt. Besonders die 419-Nigerianer machen immer wieder die gleichen taktischen Fehler: Großschreibung, Rufzeichen im Betreff etc., da beißt jeder Spamfilter sofort zu. Aber auch durch das holprige Deutsch versauen sie sich einige Chancen, bei unerfahrenen deutschen Webnutzern zu landen. Das schreckt viele ab.


Wie man an der laufenden Nummer sehen kann, betreibe ich das gelegentliche spammer-bashing nun schon eine ganze Weile. Man kann sich damit auch ganz gut abreagieren. Und in der Tat wiederholen sich die Fehler, die es mir leicht machen meine Mailbox leidlich lesbar zu halten. Ganz so einfach, wie Du das skizzierst, ist es aber leider nicht. Z. B. können Filter "holpriges Deutsch" einfach noch nicht gut erkennen und man ist auf die von mir aufgespiessten Fehler der spammer angewiesen um spam zuverlässig zu erkennen. Ich sehe natürlich auch spam, der von den Filtern nicht als solcher erkannt wird. Ich vermeide es aber darauf einzugehen. Die Reihe soll den Verursachern ja nicht wirklich Tipps vermitteln 

Die Antwort, die spammer auf die Verbreitung guter spamfilter haben, lautet nun einfach: noch mehr spam versenden. Für die geschickteren Internetnutzer wird damit vor allem die Nutzbandbreite verringert. Wir ärgern uns darüber, weil der von uns bezahlte Netzausbau von diesen Ganoven gekapert wird. Ich habe Accounts, bei denen der spam-Anteil über 98% liegt; glücklicher Weise sind andere dagegen nahezu spamfrei, was mir manchmal wie ein Wunder vorkommt. Für die spammer ergibt sich: wer immer ihren Müll arglos öffnet, ist mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Depp, als jemand, der Mails anhand der Absender und Betreffs vorab kritisch sortiert und sich mit dem Einsatz von Filtern mindestens beschäftigt. 
Die zweite Antwort der spammer besteht in der verbreiteten Nutzung von Botnetzen. In der "guten alten Zeit" hat man offene Relays zum spammen verwendet und war leidlich gut getarnt. Heute macht das vermutlich kaum noch jemand. Dafür sind nun zigtausende PC als Zombies nutzbar, und das nicht nur zum spammen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Antispam.de Glosse: Liebe spammer (24) ...*



drboe schrieb:


> Dafür sind nun zigtausende PC als Zombies nutzbar, und das nicht nur zum spammen.r



Zombie (Internet) ? Wikipedia


> Schätzungen über die Zahlen aktiver Zombiesysteme gehen bis in die dreistellige Millionenhöhe. Betroffen sind fast ausschließlich Computer mit dem Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows. V. C. , der an der Entwicklung des Internet-Protokolls TCP/IP beteiligt war, geht davon aus, dass 100 bis 150 Millionen[1] der ans Internet angeschlossenen Computer betroffen seien. Ebenso schätzt ein Hersteller von Sicherheitssoftware, McAfee, den Anteil infizierter Rechner auf etwa 25%[1], was etwa 150 Millionen Computern entspricht. *Die niedrigsten Schätzungen belaufen sich auf etwa 10%, was etwa 60 Millionen Computer[1] betreffen würde.*


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Antispam.de Glosse: Liebe spammer (24) ...*

Klingt realistisch. Die bekannten großen Botnetze haben jeweils mehrere Millionen Teilnehmer.

Allerdings wird den Spammern seit einiger Zeit die Bot-Versendung erschwert, die Mailprovider haben verbesserte Eingangsfilter und blocken Bot-Zustellversuche oft gleich auf Server-Eingangsebene. Deswegen wird vermehrt über gecrackte Webserver und Mailserver versendet, oder über gecrackte Accounts von Freemailern.


----------

